# Blaue Seerose



## Teichforum.info (22. Aug. 2004)

Hi.

Im Natura Gart Katalog gibt es eine Blaue Seerose und dazu steht:

Seerose, Halbzwerg-, blau 
(Nymphaea spec.)
EUR 21.95
Im Freiland nicht winterfest, kann jedoch leicht im Keller überwintert werden, Blüten etwa 10 cm groß, Wassertiefe 10 - 30 cm

Jetzt meine Fragen.
1. Soll ich lieber die Finger davon lassen, weil es zu riskant ist oder kann ich mir ruhig so eine Tropische Seerose kaufen? Die Möglichkeit zum überwintern hätte ich.
2. Reicht eine Wassertiefe von 30 cm wirklich aus?
3. Was ist es genau für eine Seerose?

Im Katalog/Internet steht das es eine Nymphaea spec. ist.
Sie sieht so aus.






Bei Nymphaion.de steht aber das es eine Nymphaea Lindsey Woods ist.

4. Ist die Qualität der Pflanze bei Natura Gart gut oder eher nicht, hat jemand Erfahrung damit?


Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.



Schöne Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Aug. 2004)

hallo

habe meine erstbepflanzung, und auch später nochmal bei naturagart bestellt und bin sehr zufrieden mit der qualität.
alle pflanzen sind separat beschriftet und mit einem zettel versehen wo der ideale standort, in oder am teich ist,
das fand ich super.
die eingesetzten pflanzen sind alle gekommen und sind bei mir jetzt im zweiten jahr.
aber ich habe hier im forum unseren werner kennengelernt, der hat den nick nymphayon und ist ein wasserpflanzen-fachmann vom feinsten. er hat aber imo urlaub.
von seerosen habe ich nicht so viel ahnung, aber den angaben von naturagart kann vertrauen.

gruss karl-heinz


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Aug. 2004)

Hallo,

ahem, also das Foto bei naturagart ist von mir aufgenommen, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Es ist tatsächlich eine Lindsey Woods.

Ich habe vor einigen Jahren mal eine tropische Seerose bei naturagart gekauft und wollte vorher wissen um welche Sorte es sich handelt. Leider konnte es mir die zuständige Gärtnerin nicht sagen. Ich habe die Pflanze dann doch gekauft, und es handelte sich um eine Nymphaea x daubenyana. Die sieht völlig anders aus als Lindsey Woods, ist viel blasser. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, daß naturagart eine Bezugsquelle für Lindsey Woods gefunden hat, denn die wird nur von ganz wenigen Züchtern in den USA angeboten. Vermutlich bezieht naturagart die tropischen Seerosen von einem Händler, und es sind immer wieder andere Sorten, die der Händler liefert. 

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Aug. 2004)

Hi.

Danke für eure Antworten.

@ karl-heinz:
Ich hab auch schon ein paar mal was bestellt. Aber ein mal war ich mit der Qualität nicht so zu frieden. Deshalb hab ich noch mal gefragt was andere für Erfahrungen haben.

@ Werner:
Das Foto ist auch von dir. Das hab ich von deiner Internetseite (Nymphaion.de). Die Seerose auf dem Bild im Katalog sieht nur genau so aus wie die auf deinem Bild.
Ich kann das Bild von Natura Gart ja noch mal einscannen.

Ich hoffe das du nichts dagegen hast das ich dein Bild genommen habe?

Was würdest du mir empfehlen, soll ich lieber die Finger davon lassen?



Schöne Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Mirko,

wenn der Preis okay und die Sorte Dir egal ist, dann kannst Du es probieren. Ich habe damals eine sehr kleine Seerose bekommen, die erst nach Monaten geblüht hat. StefanB hat auch dort eine daubenyana gekauft. Vielleicht schreibst Du ihm mal, und fragst wie er zufrieden war. Übrigens wird es bei uns in diesem Herbst voraussichtlich einen Abverkauf geben, weil wir endlich mit der Gärtnerei umziehen.



Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Aug. 2004)

Hi.

Besteht die Gefahr das sie eingeht wenn die Temperatur längere Zeit unter 20°C liegt? Oder ist das Risiko generell hoch das sie eingeht?
So wie es auf deiner Seite steht sollte die Temp. min. 20°C betragen.


Schöne Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Aug. 2004)

Hallo,

die 20 ° Wassertemperatur sind nötig damit die Pflanze blüht. Leben kann sie auch bei geringerer Wassertemperatur. Normalerweise geht man von 15 ° C als Minimum aus, kurzfristig halten die tropischen Seerosen aber auch Temperaturen unter 10 ° C aus. Die Gefahr ist nicht so sehr dass die Pflanze bei tieferen Temperaturen eingeht, sondern dass sie in eine Ruhephase verfällt und daraus erst nach Monaten wieder geweckt werden kann. 

Ich habe Pflanzen auch erst im Dezember aus den Becken geholt und dann erfolgreich überwintert. Soooo heikel sind die tropischen Seerosen nicht.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Mirko,
ich habe mit der tropischen von Naturagart keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht.. sie ist nach kurzer Zeit verfault...und war nicht mehr zu retten..
Auzßerdem war sie Mini, als ich sie bekam...

Allgemein würde ich auch sagen, dass es sich jetzt nicht mehr lohnt eine zu kaufen..,..

Man sollte sie wenn dan im Frühjahr anschaffen, denn dann hat man auch noch die chance sie ohne Heizung usw. zum blühen zu bekommen..

Meine haben während meines Urlaubes auch angefangen zu blühen, und ich kann  nur sagen, die Mühen lohnen sich für die tollen Blüten!


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Sep. 2004)

Hi.

Hier ist noch mal die im Naturagart Katalog abgebildete "Blaue" Seerose.
Vielleicht weis ja Jemand was es für eine ist.


Schöne Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Sep. 2004)

Ich merke aber grade das ich das Bild aus unerklärlichen Gründen nicht uploaden kann!
Format und Größe stimmt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Sep. 2004)

So das ist das Bild.









Schöne Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Sep. 2004)

Hi.

Ich hab da noch mal eine Frage.

Könnte ich es auch mal mit Nymphaea __ lotus versuchen?
Nymphaea lotus ist ja als der Grüne und Rote Tiegerlotus bekannt und ist eigentlich in jedem Zoofachhandel zu haben.
Hat er die selben Ansprüche wie andere __ Tropische Seerosen oder gibts da Besonderheiten?
Und wie sieht es mit einer Bestellung bei eBay aus, sollte ich das lieber lassen. Da gibts den Tiegerlotus schon für 2,50 €.

Tiegerlotus bei eBay

Und wie siehts allgemein mit Seerosen oder Lotosblumen über eBay aus, lieber Finger weg???
Seerosen
Lotosblumen


Schöne Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Mirko,

die rote Seerose soll also eine blaue sein? Schwer zu sagen was das sein soll. Selbst wenn die Farbe durch den Druck und das Scannen verändert wurde und ich mir die Blüte in Blau vorstelle, dann reicht das Bild immer noch nicht zum Identifizieren aus, denn es sind keine Blätter zu sehen.

Von Nymphaea __ lotus würde ich Dir abraten. Die nachtblühenden Seerosen haben durchweg höhere Temperaturansprüche als die tagblühenden Seerosen. Bei mir kommen sie im ungeheizten Gewächshaus nicht in jedem Jahr zum Blühen, sondern nur in warmen Jahren.

Die Temperaturansprüche der tropischen Seerosen sind etwa so: (1 geringster Anspruch, 6 höchster Anspruch)

1. vivipare, tagblühende blaue Sorten
2. vivipare, tagblühende andersfarbige Sorten
3. nichtvivipare tagblühende blaue Sorten
4. nivhtvivipare tagblühende andersfarbige Sorten
5. nachtblühende Sorten
6. australische Seerosen

ganz allgemein kannst Du davon ausgehen, daß blaue Sorten immer die geringsten Temperaturansprüche haben und rosa Sorten die höchsten. Es gibt da Ausnahmen, aber im Allgemeinen kommst Du mit dieser Regel hin.

Gegen den Tigerlotus spricht auch, dass das Pflanzen sind die für die Aquarienkultur ausgelesen wurden. Im Aquarium will man keine Beschattung durch Schwimmblätter und auch keine Blüten. Daher hat man für das Aquarium Clone ausgesucht, die möglichst lange nur Unterwasserblätter bilden. Bei einigen Clonen hat noch nie jemand eine Blüte gesehen!

Was ebay angeht: ich lebe vom Pflanzenverkauf und mache mir Mühe Pflanzen auszulesen, die in unserem Klima gut wachsen. In ebay werden Pflanzen ungewisser Herkunft in Massen zu niedrigsten Preisen verscherbelt. Du hast dort weder eine Sortengarantie noch kannst Du sicher sein Pflanzen ohne Kopffäule oder andere Krankheiten zu bekommen. Die Anbieter scheinen mir durchweg wenig Fachkenntnis zu haben, sonst könnten nicht Hybriden als Samen angeboten werden.  Das kann ich ja nicht toll finden, oder? 

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Sep. 2004)

Hi.

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe.

Was würde denn so eine vivipare, tagblühende Blaue Seerose bei dir kosten?
Und wie ist das mit dem Abverkauf im Herbst sind die dann auch billiger?



Schöne Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Mirko,
schau dochmal in Werners Katalog rein....

Die Güpnstigsten tropischen sind die N. Daubeniana und N. nouchalii zu je 28€ 

Es geht bis 60€ hoch... 

Ich werde nächste Tage auch noch ein Foto meiner Seerosen ins Forum stellen....


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Werner,

Abverkauf ?
Umziehen ?

Ich hoffe, du ziehst an den schönen Niederrhein.   

Dein Abverkauf würde mich schon interessieren. Ich könnte noch so einiges an Pflanzen gebrauchen. Vielleicht schickst du dann mal eine Mail.


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Werner,

ich wollte mal melden wie es meinen tropischen Seerosen, den drei  altbewährten namenlosen und den zwei anderen die ich diesen Sommer gekauft habe, geht.

King of Siam: Blätter, Blätter nichts als Blätter von Blüten keine Spur!

Nymphaea immutabilis: eine kleine Knolle von der grösse einer Kumquat, mit wenigen, winzigen, weissen Würzelchen und oben vier bis fünf Blättchen, ca 0.5-1cm. Sie steht vollsonnig (wenn sie scheint) in ihrem eigenen auf 30° geheizten Becken.

Ich bin von den beiden Pflanzen ziemlich enttäuscht.

Die drei namenlosen blühen unermüdlich, mit grossen , hoch über dem Wasser stehenden Blüten, meist mehrere an der gleichen Pflanze.

Ich werde alle in der altbewährten Art überwintern und hoffe, dass die beiden Neuen nächstes Jahr etwas besser wachsen.

Grüsse aus der Schweiz, Brigitte

Ps.: sollte es mir je gelingen die Technik zu überlisten, stelle ich ein Foto der blühenden Seerosen ins Forum.


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Brigitte,

anbei "__ Director George T. Moore", in diesem Sommer von Werner bekommen. Darunter die erste Blüter der "__ Royal Purple", auch von Werner und auch erst seit ein paar Wochen im Teich.

Vielleicht ist es bei Euch in diesem Jahr zu kalt - oder Du hast nicht richtig gepflanzt.

Beste Grüsee
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Brigitte,

schön Dich hier zu sehen! Ich wollte Dir demnächst eine Email schicken um Dich auf unser Forum aufmerksam zu machen ...

Zu den Seerosen: Nymphaea immutabilis hat bei mir auf den Umzug aus Florida sehr bald mit der Knollenbildung reagiert. Das hat mich jetzt nicht weiter überrascht, denn die australischen Seerosen sind dafür berüchtigt, dass sie auf jede kleine Veränderung beleidigt reagieren - und der Wechsel vom warmen Florida in unseren verregneten Sommer war keine Kleinigkeit. Ich hoffe, dass ich im nächsten Jahre aus der Knolle dann eine kräftige Pflanze ziehen kann, die von Anfang an unser Klima gewöhnt ist und auch entsprechend blüht.

'King of Siam' hat bei mir geblüht, allerdings nur mit zwei Blüten im August. Die Blüte ist so schön, wie auf den Bildern in Kits Galerie. Die Pflanze steht jetzt noch kräftig da mit vielen Blättern, aber Knospen sind keine mehr zu entdecken. Alle meine tropischen Seerosen haben in diesem Sommer schlecht geblüht, nicht nur im Vergleich mit dem vergangenen Jahr, sondern im Vergleich mit den vergangenen zehn Jahren. Es war wirklich zu kalt bei uns, bzw. der Sommer ist viel zu spät gekommen. Es war Ende Juli, als es bei uns dauerhaft warm geworden ist! Ich hoffe jetzt auf das kommende Jahr, und besseres Wetter für die tropischen Schätze.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Stefan, hallo Werner,

mit Südfrankreich kann die Temperatur im Zürcher Oberland allerdings nicht mithalten und ich gebe zu, es hat im Juli fast nur geregnet. Der August war auch eher durchzogen und jetzt hatten wir einige sehr warme Tage, die nun auch leider schon wieder vorbei sind.

Verpflanzt habe ich schon richtig, denn ich mache das seit Jahren, ich glaube eher, die Pflanzen haben den zweimaligen Umzug nicht so gut verkraftet wie Werner richtig bemerkt.

Die anderen Seerosen, die ich schon seit Jahren habe, haben sich offenbar mit der Zeit an unser Klima gewöhnt und blühen daher auch bei strömendem Regen und wenn es ziemlich kühl ist.

Die __ Lotos haben dieses Jahr auch nur Blätter gemacht, aber die gefallen mir auch so.

Wie gesagt, ich hoffe auf nächstes Jahr.

Deine Bilder sind sehr schön. Ich habe noch nicht aufgegeben eines meiner Bilder als attachement anzuhängen, aber bis jetzt ist das ist ein Problem zwischen meinem Computer und mir.

Ich hoffe nun auch, die Knolle der immutabilis über den Winter zu bringen. Soll ich sie im Gewächshaus mit den anderen überwintern oder doch besser am Südfenster mit zusätzlichem Kunstlicht und Heizstab? 

Brigitte


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Brigitte,
 hier mal eine Seerosenblüte aus dem Veregneten Münsterland..


Auf dem 2ten Bild siehst du, das Becken, indem ich meine Seerosen halte..
Darin Blühen sogar die Wasserhyazinthen

N. Auguist Koch



ps: habe noch bessere Bilder auf der Digicam, müssen aber erst runtergeladen werden...


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Brigitte,
 hier mal eine Seerosenblüte aus dem Veregneten Münsterland..


N. August Koch



ps: habe noch bessere Bilder auf der Digicam, müssen aber erst runtergeladen werden...


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Brigitte,

vielleicht noch zum Trost: Die von mir in diesem Jahr neu eingesetzten __ Lotos haben Blätter getrieben und keine einzige Blüte. Die beiden alten Lotospflanzen, die ich im Frühjahr umgetopft und nur einige Rhizomstücke genommen hatte, zeigten ein unterschiedliches Verhalten: Einer hat im Kübel (im Teich) geblüht, der andere (alba grandiflora) hat bis zu 7 Meter (!!) lange Triebe aus dem Kübel heraus gebildet, an denen sich alle ca. 70 cm eine Pflanze gebildet hat. Nur diese haben dann wunderschön geblüht, wobei jetzt die Schere eingegriffen hat, damit nicht der gesamte Teich okkupiert wird. 

Weiter: Die tropischen Seerosen, die ich im frostfreien Gewächshaus überwintert hatte, habe ich damit umgebracht (nachdem die das - erheblich kältere - Jahr zuvor dort prima überlebt hatten). Die Kindel einer der Tropischen (wohl daubenyana) haben allerdings ganz prima in flachen und tiefen Teichzonen überlebt, blühen wie verrückt und haben wohl beschlossen, auch ihrerseits die neue Welt zu erobern. Im kommenden Jahr also: Schere.

Ich behaupte nicht, grössere Ahnung von tropischen Seerosen und Lotos zu haben (die gedeihen hier ganz einfach prima), verlässliche Regeln wollen sich mir aber auch noch nicht erschliessen.

@ Stefan und Werner

Um nicht wieder unschuldige Opfer zu beklagen, möchte ich die tropischen Seerosen in diesem Jahr im ca. 9 Grad kalten Keller überwintern, habe aber ein ziemlich ungutes Gefühl dabei. Wie mache ich das ? Einfach einen grossen Topf mit feuchtem Sand nehmen, da hinein die Seerosen setzen (restliche Blätter abschneiden oder warten, bis alle weg sind - das wird bei mir Januar !?) und locker (oder mit Folie, evt. durchlöchert ?) abdecken ?? Nicht austrocknen lassen ist schon klar. Danke für die Hilfe !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

meine namenlosen sind Direktimporte aus Bangkok und Bali. Ich habe sie dort auf dem Blumenmarkt gekauft, weil mir die Töpfe vor den Häusern mit den blühenden blauen Seeerosen so gefielen. Zuerst hielt ich jede einzeln in grossen glasierten Töpfen. 

Im letzten Frühjahr habe ich ein flaches (43cm) rundes Springbrunnenbecken mit 2m Durchmesser an Stelle des kleinen Fertigteichs eingegraben. Das gibt den tropischen Seerosen mehr Platz und das schwarze Becken erwärmt sich recht schnell. (Ich habe so eine Badeente mit Thermometer im Teich zur Kontrolle.)

Ich überwintere die Seerosen in einem Anlehngewächshaus, das ich mit einem elektrischen Frostwächter konstant auf 5° halte, wenn die Sonne scheint wird es darin wärmer, aber das Lüftungsfenster öffnet automatisch ab 10°, so dass es nicht zu heiss wird, wegen der anderen Pflanzen.

In einen grossen schwarzen Mörtelkübel (90 l) vom Bauhandel mit der gleichen Höhe wie der Teich, stelle ich die Töpfe mit den Seerosen sobald das Wasser draussen längere Zeit unter 20° bleibt, was meistens im Oktober der Fall ist. Drei Aquarienheizstäbe im Wasser halten die Temperatur konstant bei 20°. Die Seerosen hören dann irgenwann auf zu blühen und auch die Blätter werden merklich kleiner, alles was abstirbt nehme ich regelmässig weg, das Wasser bleibt erstaunlich klar und was verdunstet fülle ich mit temperiertem Wasser nach.

Diese Ueberwinteungsmethode funktioniert schon seit 1998.

In diesem Frühjahr hatte ich dann unmengen von Knollen in allen möglichen Grössen. Die jeweils grösste habe ich frisch eingetopft und die anderen habe ich verschenkt. 

Eine der Seerosen ist vivipar, sie hat unzählige kleine Pflänzchen gemacht. Ich habe sie abgenommen und in Yoghourtbecher verpflanzt und dann habe ich sie auch verschenkt und sie haben sogar schon diesen Sommer geblüht.

Ich habe nur einen winzigen Garten, da muss ich mich aufs wesentliche beschränken.

Brigitte


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Sep. 2004)

Schönen guten Abend!

Auch ich habe mir dieses Jahr die George T. Moore bestellt (recht spät) und sie hat verständlicher Weise nicht geblüht (ist auch nicht schlimm, war einfach zu kalt usw.). Nur mein Problem ist im Moment, wie ich diese am schlausten überwintere. Es soll in den kommenden Nächten den ersten leichten Bodenfrost geben (das ist wirklich früh!) und ich habe Bedenken, dass die Pflanze ein Knolle bildet und sich zurück zieht. 
(Eine Knolle habe ich noch. Diese war noch an der Seerose als ich sie bekam. Mittlerweile treibt sie bei mir aus.)
Daher habe ich heute die Moore ausm Teich genommen und in einen 90L Mörtelkübel umgesetzt. Sie steht jetzt bei mir im Dachboden bei im Moment noch konstanten 22°C (im Winter bis 24°C) und starker Sonneneinstrahlung. Nun meine Frage, ob das überhaupt sinnvoll ist. Wie ich hier lese überwintert jeder seine Tropischen ein wenig anders. Für mich ist es der erste Winter. Soll ich das einfach mal so versuchen oder kann man jetzt schon sagen, dass das in die Hose geht? 

Gruß Björn

P.S.: Ich hoffe ich missbrauche den Thread nicht, aber ich dachte es passt hier ganz gut.

EDIT: @ Brigitte

Gleicher Fehler bei mir!  :?


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Stefan und Nestor,

es gibt wirklich mehr als eine Möglichkeit um __ tropische Seerosen zu überwintern. Brigitte hat eigentlich eine riskante Variante gewählt, aber da sie bei ihr gut funktioniert, ist es am besten sie bleibt dabei.

Die Grundsatzentscheidung bei der Überwinterung lautet: 'grün' oder als Knolle überwintern?

Wenn man sich für 'Knolle' entscheidet, hat man wenig Arbeit im Winter. Voraussetzung ist, dass die Knolle wirklich ausgereift und hart ist. Sobald das Wasser wirklich kalt wird (konstant unter 15 ° C), nimmt man die Pflanze aus dem Topf, schneidet alle verbliebenen Blätter und Stiele ab, und lagert die Knolle in feuchtem (nicht nassem!) Sand in einem luftdicht verschliessbaren Behältnis. Ich habe erfolgreich Alete-Gläser und Ziplock-Beutel dafür verwendet. Die Knollen brauchen im Winter keinerlei Licht, die Raumtemperatur sollte idealerweise zwischen 8 - 10 ° C liegen, es werden aber Abweichungen nach unten bis 5 ° und nach oben bis 20 ° toleriert. Ab und zu mal nachschauen ob sich kein Schimmel gebildet hat oder ob die Pflanze austreibt. Austreibende Knollen setze ich ins Aquarium und pflege sie dort weiter. Da der Austrieb meistens erst im Februar erfolgt, ist das kein großes Problem mehr.

Wenn man sich für 'grün' entscheidet, dann hat man wesentlich mehr Pflegeaufwand. Die minimalen Lebensbedingungen für die Pflanze müssen gegeben sein, das sind in diesem Fall Temperatur und Licht. Eigentlich soll man tropische Seerosen nicht unter 15 ° C halten - sie halten aber deutlich niedrigere Temperaturen aus, ich würde das Minimum bei 5 ° C setzen. Wie lange eine Pflanze die niedrigen Temperaturen toleriert, hängt von der Sorte und wohl auch vom Individuum ab. Nicht ausreizen, denn je kürzer die Extremphase ist, desto größer ist auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die Pflanze sie übersteht. Licht ist der Faktor, den man am leichtesten steuern kann. Die Tageslänge in den Tropen ist rund 12 Stunden. So viel sollte man den Seerosen im Winter dann auch bieten, z.B. mit einer Pflanzenleuchte.

Der Dachboden scheint mir mit seiner Temperatur ein guter Überwinterungsort zu sein, vorausgesetzt das Licht ist in ausreichender Menge vorhanden.
In Südfrankreich würde ich versuchen die Überwinterung im Haus so kurz wie möglich zu halten. Wahrscheinlich sind es ja nur einige Wochen im Winter, die wirklich kritisch sind für die Pflanzen. Wenn Du also nicht die Knollenmethode machen willst, dann halte die Pflanzen im Gewächshaus und hole sie in der kältesten Jahreszeit ins Haus. Zurückgeschnitten hat selbst eine große Seerose für einige Wochen in einem Aquarium Platz. Da drin hat sie genügend Licht und die Temperatur kannst Du genau steuern. Nicht zu warm halten, sonst kannst Du sie danach nicht mehr ins Gewächshaus bringen.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Sep. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
ich überwintere auch per Knolle,und ich kann sagen, dass geht echt gut!

Nachdem ich es auch mal in Kies und Blähton versucht habe und dabei 2 Knollen verloren habe, nehme ich nurnoch Sand, aber Versuch macht Kluch :cry: 

Wichtig ist wirklich, dass die Knollen nur feucht und nicht nass überwintert werden!!!

Dieses Jahr will ich mal evrsuchen eine kleine Seerose im Aq zu überwintern..


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Werner   

Vorab ich schreibe den Beitrag gerade nochmal neu. Irgendwas stimmt mit dem Forum nicht. Meine Antwort war leider weg: "Invalid season"

- Was brauche ich für Pflanzenleuchten (keine Ahnung davon)? Besteht ansonsten die Gefahr, dass die Seerose eingeht oder "nur" kümmert? 

- Soll man die Seerose in dieser Zeit düngen?

Wie treibe ich eigentlich die Knolle richtig aus? Meine liegt in einem kleinen Einweck-Glas mit etwas Lehm. Bisher hat sie ein Blatt ausgetrieben und ein Zweites ist unterwegs. Ab wann kann ich denn den Winzling entfernen und extra weiterpflegen? 

Hoffe ich hab dir nun keine Löcher in den Bauch gefragt, aber ich möchte die Seerose doch heil durch den Winter bringen. 

Gruß Björn


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Werner, hallo Stefan,

entschuldigt bitte die späte Rückmeldung, aber die böse Angina hatte mich ausser Gefecht gesetzt. Nun, ich will es doch einmal mit der Überwinterung als Knolle probieren - vielleicht gibt es ja neuen Umsatz   . Wirklich, bei den hier üblichen Wintern ist man hin- und hergerissen, aber einmal ist mir die grÜune Überwinterung ja schon schiefgegangen. Und die "Neuen" haben sich so wunderbar entwickelt...

Danke nochmals und beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Sep. 2004)

Ich hoffe diesmal funktioniert es wieder, nach all den "Ran into problems sending Mail".

Meine letzte Frage ist da irgendwie untergegangen. 

Die N. immutabilis hat sich nicht mehr zum wachsen entschlossen seit sie hier im Juli ankam, sie fiel offenbar in den vorzeitigen Winterschlaf. Die Knolle ist Kumquatgross und wie gesagt hat sie einige 1cm grosse Blättchen. Bis jetzt ist sie in einem Wassertopf mit Heizstab 30° und steht vollsonnig,   , ca 3-5cm unter der Wasseroberfläche.

Da sie eine Australierin ist braucht sie mehr Wärme als die anderen, habe ich gelernt. 
Wie soll ich sie überwintern?

1. Im warmen Zimmer, am Fenster, mit 12 Stunden Zusatzlicht von oben und einem Heizstab im Wasser von unten?

2. Ausgegraben, in Permanganlösung gebadet, in einem Zipplocksack in der Gemüseschublade (9°) des Kühlschranks?

3. Oder wie?

Wenn sich das Wetter nicht noch einmal erholt, werde ich dieses Jahr meine Südländer früher einwintern müssen.

Brigitte


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Brigitte,

da die Knolle einige Blättchen hat, plädiere ich für den Standort am Fenster.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Brigitte,

falls die Pflanze doch noch einziehen sollte, kann die Knolle wie die der anderen trop. Seerosen überwintert werden. Die Methode mit der Knollenüberwinterung (wie von Werner beschrieben) funktioniert eigentlich problemlos (Ausfälle kann natürlich aus hier mal geben, wie sonst auch)

Beste Grüße

Stefan


----------

